

Ask YC: How to find a business minded cofounder? - thecheeseguy

First time post... Sorry if it's been asked before.<p>Say I have a killer idea, but it would require a cofounder that had a bit of domain knowledge, and a lot of business experience or school and the ability to sell.<p>Is there an easy route to find this person?
======
alaskamiller
If anything there would be an abundance of biz-oriented people. At every
social event I go to, there are 10 people handing me cards saying they're
looking for developers.

